# Music Is My Hot, Hot Sex



## Qion (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anybody else seen the new iPod touch ad? I think it's brilliant marketing, but what do the parents think? 

http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/ads/

(Ah, and I've just bought their CD. I guess I'm in a strange mood. )


----------



## Gnomo (Nov 10, 2007)

Ugh, the commercial gets stuck in my head~!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, after a while the song just gets on my nerves.  My wife usually speeds through the commercial when we're watching our shows on the DVR so I don't have to hear it over and over and over and over and over and.....

Now, I WAS curious to see Microsoft's Zune commercial but my wife sped through that as well (I don't blame her).  I was just curious to see what the commercial was like compared to the Apple iPod commercials.  Too bad that she did speed through it since I might not ever see it on TV again. (Maybe that's a good thing... )


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it's a great ad. I think the music was a good choice, because they say "touch" at the end, which makes it fit with "iPod touch". And the music _should_ stick in your head. Thats the point! As Qion said, the marketing of Apple is brilliant. I wonder how many staff they have, working in the marketing dept. all day and night...


----------



## chevy (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent ! Great idea !


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2007)

That's the one that was made by a fan - and then bought by Apple.


----------



## Qion (Nov 19, 2007)

fryke said:


> That's the one that was made by a fan - and then bought by Apple.



Haha yeah, I'm guessing the marketing department wanted a break from the tyrant, maybe...  

(Then again, I read FSJ.)


----------

